# Lahore in the Elite League.



## Windjammer

ROLLS ROYCE SHOWROOM IN LAHORE







LAHORE: Rolls Royce Motor Cars on Wednesday opened Pakistan?s first showroom in the Punjab capital and announced to establish its outlets also in Karachi and Islamabad.

Dewan Motors has been appointed as an exclusive representative of the motorcar company in the country. Farooq Mustafa, President and Chief Operating Officer of Dewan Motors told this while briefing newsmen at a local hotel. Frank Tiemann, Manager, Corporate Communications, Europe and Middle East, Rolls Royce Motor Cars, Axel Obermuller, Managing Director Europe and Middle East Rolls Royce Motor Cars, Dewan Yousaf Farooqui, Chief Executive Officer of Dewan Motors were also present on the occasion. While briefing about his company, Farooq Mustafa said Dewan Farooque Motors, the first company of Dewan Group-Automotive Operations, opened its doors for business in April 1999 and in short span of seven years, they have grown to seven companies. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FreekiN

MOTHER FREAKERS.

Thats crazy. I only know of 2 rolls royces owned in Pakistan. One belongs to GEO owner and the other belongs to Bahria Town owner.


----------



## Windjammer

Sheikh Zayed Complex

one of the biggest projects on this planet

- being developed in a joint venture between UAE goverment and punjab goverment
- 6 TOWERS, 1 75 story tower, 5 towers ranging between 45-55 storys
- cost is over a billion us dollars
- 5-star Grand Hyatt Hotel, the largest reception(marriage)/conference halls in the country, plus offices for Multi-National Companies and Large Local Private and Public Corporates.
- There will also be exclusive, high-end residential suites in the main tower, again managed by Hyatt Residency. Also, parking space will be provided for over 4,000 cars and Zayed Centre will be connected to the Gaddafi Stadium Sports Complex by a covered, over-head bridge.
- Turner International (one of the largest construction companies in the US have been hired as contractors/builders; whereas HOK - a firm that designs buildings for Donald Trump, has been retained as Project Consultants & Architects).

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kompromat

good work windi..

I wish this project goes well that i can buy an apartment here ..


----------



## Windjammer

Black blood said:


> good work windi..
> 
> I wish this project goes well that i can buy an apartment here ..


BB That place is to chill out, here is where to nest.






EME APARTMENTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Apartments and high rise is not a popular culture in Lahore.
Let see if trend changes this time!


----------



## FreekiN

Peshwa said:


> Dont intend to spoil the gravy train....but even you know thats untrue....lets not get ahead of ourselves...
> 
> Anyways I like this thread.....
> 
> So guys....Is Lahore richer than Karachi?...
> Which city do the richest of Pakistan reside in?



All of the main cities. Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad, and the new Gwadar. 

Possibly the most being either Islamabad or Lahore.

There are places called Defence[yes its a place] and towns within cities called 'Bahria Town'. 

Bahria Town is UNBELIEVABLE followed by government-made Defence.

Heres some of that Bahria Town.


----------



## FreekiN

[/URL]

heres on of the huge houses:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

Peshwa said:


> Dont intend to spoil the gravy train....but even you know thats untrue....lets not get ahead of ourselves...
> 
> Anyways I like this thread.....
> 
> So guys....Is Lahore richer than Karachi?...
> Which city do the richest of Pakistan reside in?



I would say Karachi is Tops, check out the car detail in this city, that gives you a fore taste of the works. It's big time in high life.

: www.flickr.com/photos/14172753@N00/page4/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^^^^^^^

I think the guy was questioning the comparison in the Pakistan Cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Windjammer said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I think the guy was questioning the comparison in the Pakistan Cities.



I thought we were just enjoying a few beauties...sorry didnt mean to hijack your thread..Please continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> I thought we were just enjoying a few beauties...sorry didnt mean to hijack your thread..Please continue



No worries mate, we all have a need for speed.


----------



## Peshwa

FreekiN said:


> All of the main cities. Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad, and the new Gwadar.
> 
> Possibly the most being either Islamabad or Lahore.
> 
> There are places called Defence[yes its a place] and towns within cities called 'Bahria Town'.
> 
> Bahria Town is UNBELIEVABLE followed by government-made Defence.
> 
> Heres some of that Bahria Town.



Oh hell yeah.....Ive heard of Defence!!!...
Thats like the uber rich area for Karachiites.....I have quite a few of my friends living there....From what my friends told me, Dawood and this Trading tycoon named A.K Daddy (Might be his nickname) reside in Defence.....sort of an indication of the wealth and power than resides in the colony....

So I saw pics of my friend at this place called French Beach which has some private villas and cordoned off strips of beach......
The party looked off the hook....I mean apart from the obvious beauty (women).....The place didnt look like it was in the subcontinent....felt like Diddy's white party or something....
Amazing......
Any pics of French Beach? Would love to see them....

To me Karachi seems like it would have better infrastructure and a more liberal culture than Lahore.....I might be biased because most Pakistanis I know are from Karachi......

Where does Rashid Minhas live?


----------



## Peshwa

Windjammer said:


> I would say Karachi is Tops, check out the car detail in this city, that gives you a fore taste of the works. It's big time in high life.
> 
> : Flickr: 123surfer's Photostream



I hear you....

I mean some of those pics are awesome...Doesnt it amaze you sometimes how the same city can have two drastic ends of the spectrum living side by side!!!...only in the subcontinent

Hope to see Karachi first hand....given that my friend gets married this year and I get a bloody visa....and the fact that my Grandma used to live there....


BTW....Is that you in those pics Windjammer? Self obesessed are we?....LOL!!!

BTW....Keep posting more pics....I love to see high life around the world.....


----------



## Captain03

beautiful car
one of my favorites


----------



## Awesome

Lahore, Lahore ay!

Btw, I agree about Bahria town. I remember when it recently opened, one of those Safari villas was going at about 4,000,000 rps. Then it tripled. within a year during Pakistan's economic boom. I wonder what its at now, now that the real estate market's crashed.

You'd be such a target driving the rolls in Pakistan. I bought a civic a few years ago, and man I was treated like a rich boy . The best part was, I'd be driving around and the police constables would simply salute me.

Gotta love the way some Defence folks proudly proclaim "I live in Defenas"


----------



## FreekiN

Nationalist, you got it all wrong.

There really are no numbers to indicate something like that but if I had to take an estimate from what i've seen i'd say,

Using the population ratio 1,140,000,000 India and 180 million in Pakistan...

Pakistan would have better standards of living for the average person in the form of sanitation, and wealthy people would be more abundant and easier to find. However a rich person in India would be richer than a wealthy person in Pakistan even though they are harder to find in India.

India, having a large amount of low and middle class workers would have a hard time dealing with the pollution and sanitary issues of the cramped society.
An Indian civilian would have to take a magnifying glass to look through a billion dots representing low class, middle class, and high class people to find a high class person on a map of India. 

I hope that cleared it up, i think it was a pretty good explanation. i did my best lol


----------



## Awesome

Can you guys leave India off a thread about Lahore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

With rapid urbanization in Pakistan, Karachi has become the world's biggest city with a metro area population of 18 million people, according to Citymayors stats published recently.

Karachi is followed by Mumbai, Delhi, Buenos Aires, Seoul, Jakarta, Manila, Sao Paulo, Shanghai and Istanbul making up the top 10 list. Bangladesh capital Dhaka is at number 12, barely missing a top 10 slot. Of these, Mumbai, Dhaka and Delhi also have the dubious distinction of making Mercer's list of world's dirtiest cities. In another survey, Mercer has ranked Karachi as the fourth cheapest city for expatriates.

The list of the worlds largest cities, by land area, is headed by New York Metro, with a total area of 8,700 square kilometers. Tokyo/Yokohama is in second place with almost 7,000 square kilometers, followed by ten cities from the United States. Mumbai (Bombay), with a population density of almost 30,000 people per square kilometer, is the worlds most crowded city. Kolkata (Calcutta), Karachi and Lagos follow behind. 

As the nation continues to experience increasing rural-to-urban migration, the jobs of the big city mayors in Pakistan, particularly Karachi and Lahore, are becoming significantly more important and challenging than generally recognized. How these mayors deal with these challenges will largely determine the fate of the nation, in terms of education, health care, housing, transportation, industrial and service sectors' growth, job growth and overall economic activities, as well as the future of democracy.

Haq's Musings: Karachi Tops List of World's Largest Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Peshwa said:


> Any pics of French Beach? Would love to see them....



*French Beach Karachi*










































_Flickr!!_

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/25260-beaches-karachi.html
For more pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frankenstein

wow, thats awesome


----------



## Windjammer

Peshwa said:


> I hear you....
> 
> I mean some of those pics are awesome...Doesnt it amaze you sometimes how the same city can have two drastic ends of the spectrum living side by side!!!...only in the subcontinent
> 
> Hope to see Karachi first hand....given that my friend gets married this year and I get a bloody visa....and the fact that my Grandma used to live there....
> 
> 
> BTW....Is that you in those pics Windjammer? Self obesessed are we?....LOL!!!
> 
> BTW....Keep posting more pics....I love to see high life around the world.....


Yep, as it goes it happens only in our part of the world.
No that's not me, i have only flown OVER Karachi, but being a Metropolitan City, it certainly stands out specially with new developments like Marina Creek. That later but here is a piece of my City.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Windjammer

LAHORE. Ashraf House.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarnee

BATMAN said:


> in Pakistan people are rich and govt. is bank rupted in india it is opposite.



Yeah mabe bec.. you dont pay your taxes, In India we have to pay 30 % tax on annual income above 10 Lac.


----------



## Windjammer

LAHORE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Creek Marina Karachi.

Creek Marina CLICK.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine

BATMAN said:


> Apartments and high rise is not a popular culture in Lahore.
> Let see if trend changes this time!



its a good idea not to makes a place look concrete jungle !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude hes right your standard of middle class is different then our what we see in indian movies that you call middle class is poor or lower class for us.
> For example a guy living in shanty chall or what ever you call them is considered poor in our country while in india you consider them middle class.
> And sir yes people are poor in Pakistan but even the most poor own a house unlike in india where poor people live in streets and station.In Pakistan those you find homeless are mostly addicts.
> Your standard of middleclass is considered POOR CLASS IN PAKISTAN.
> Here a man who owns a suzuki or a xli toyota is considered a middleclass.And a guy who earns 5000 to 7000 with no other income support is considered poor.





my household income is 70000 INR monthly and we belong to a middle class family, U cant comment on some place u have never visited and i am saying that from deepest respect mate 


Yes and the people that u mentioned who lived in the chawls are the people who barely save anything and lastly the people who are homeless are considered to be poor.if u have a logical approach this situation can never prevail "*in Pakistan people are rich and govt. is bank rupted in india it is opposite*"

If ur govt is bankrupt how will it invest in infrastructure and development 

*Dont excite yourself by watching a bollywood movie mate *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-yes

Rightly said in Pakistan ppl are rich and govt is poor.

very unfortunate.


----------



## Windjammer

Brief Birds Eye View Of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Independent Day Illuminations. Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Dark Angel said:


> my household income is 70000 INR monthly and we belong to a middle class family, U cant comment on some place u have never visited and i am saying that from deepest respect mate



Since i don't reside in Pakistan, therefore can't comment on my fortunes
However, by comparison a very close relatives house hold income is Rs, 115,000 per month, and they don't rate as upper class.
Considering that the basic Porsche in Pakistan is costing $50,000 more than in UK, it's any body's guess.


I got this mail from Porsche Centre Lahore. These are the models available in Pakistan and its prices..

Porsche Showroom in Lahore:
7C Aziz Avenue, Canal Bank
Gulberg 5, Lahore 54666
Pakistan

For Further details Contact this showroom in Lahore.
Thanks

These r the models and its prices..

Model Specifications/Equipment Base price (Booking)

Model Specifications/Equipment Base price (Booking)

1)Boxster 2.7L / 240 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine Airbags, Electrical Soft Top, CD Changer, 17" Boxster
Alloy Wheels, Part Electric Alacantra/Leather Seats
PKR 5,898,694

2)Boxster S 3.2L/ 280 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine Airbags, Electrical Soft Top, CD Changer, Part Electric
Alacantra/Leather Seats, 18" Boxster S Alloy Wheels
PKR 6,799,938

3)911 Carrera 3.6L / 325 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps, PCM, Airbags, CD Changer,
18" Carrera Alloy Wheels, Part Electric Seats
PKR 9,623,618

4)911 Carrera S 3.8L / 355 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps, PCM, PASM, Airbags, CD Changer,
19" Carrera S Alloy Wheels, 3 spoke sports steering
PKR 10,755,364

5)911 Carrera Cabriolet 3.6L / 325 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps, PCM, Airbags, CD Changer,
18" Carrera Alloy Wheels, Part Electric Seats
PKR 10,875,804

6)911 Carrera S Cabriolet 3.8L / 355 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine Bi-Xenon Headlamps, PCM, PASM, Airbags, CD Changer,
19" Carrera S Alloy Wheels, 3 spoke sports steering
PKR 12,007,550

7)Cayman S 3.4L / 295 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine 
CD Changer, Alarm System, Airbags, 18" Cayman S
Alloy Wheels, Part Electric Alacantra/Leather Seats
PKR 7,386,818

8)Cayenne V6 3.2L / 250 bhp, 6 Cylinder Engine 
CD Changer, Airbags, Electric Sunroof, Park Assist,
Sport Aluminium Look, 17" Cayenne Alloy Wheels
PKR 6,723,654

9)Cayenne S 4.5L / 340 bhp, 8 Cylinder Engine 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Air Suspension, Cruise Control,
PCM, 18" Cayenne S Wheels, Sunroof, Drivers Memory
PKR 8,905,753

10)Cayenne Turbo 4.5L / 450 bhp, 8 Cylinder Bi-Turbo Engine Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Air Suspension, Cruise Control,
PCM, 18" Cayenne Turbo Wheels, Sunroof, Drivers Memory
Four zone airconditioning, Bose Sound System
PKR 12,662,806

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

BATMAN said:


> Apartments and high rise is not a popular culture in Lahore.
> Let see if trend changes this time!



Thats true and this is one reason why these residential schemes are so important that offer land owned homes. Concept of flats is not popular anywhere in the country except Karachi and somewhat in Islamabad. We have plenty of land in the country and buying land based homes are expensive but still preference of many over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Dark Angel said:


> *in Pakistan people are rich and govt. is bank rupted in india it is opposite*



Quite right but Government is corrupt first and it also becomes the bank-corrupt as a result. We are rich in resources and Pakistan owns 100s of gems to cash with little effort. If we can replace this corrupt leadership with only a bunch of patriotic fellows, we can make wonders within few years time at most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Quaid-e-Azam International Airport, Karachi 







Karachi St. Patricks Cathedral 









Karachi beach view from Country Club Apartments


----------



## Windjammer

Jehangir Kothari Parade Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sunset at Clifton Beach






Department Of Karachi University 






Bahria University Karachi Campus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Beach Huts Karachi.






Alladin Theme Park Karachi.






Sunset on French Beach.






French Beach Luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

WindJammer : Thanks yaar ..... To us outsiders , it breaks the streotype projection done by the media. So neat, clean and beautiful place's. 

Great post. 

Do you know Amby Valley near mumbai? .... your post reminded me about it.

Also , what is logic behind this names:
1.French beach.
2.Jehangir Kothari Parade (uc .. kothari is a surname in Gujrati community of India, so curious)


----------



## Windjammer

Stumper said:


> WindJammer : Thanks yaar ..... To us outsiders , it breaks the streotype projection done by the media. So neat, clean and beautiful place's.
> 
> Great post.
> 
> Do you know Amby Valley near mumbai? .... your post reminded me about it.
> 
> Also , what is logic behind this names:
> 1.French beach.
> 2.Jehangir Kothari Parade (uc .. kothari is a surname in Gujrati community of India, so curious)



Thank You for your kind sentiments Stumper, as you can see we are not exactly about to fall apart and on the verge of being taken over by the Taliban.
I have indeed heard and seen pictures of Amby Valley, very exclusive and charming. Has it got it's own airport yet, as i remember there was issue of having to drive through Mumbai to get there.
1: The design and the lay out is based on a French Resort.
2: Kothari also translates into a room retiring/resting place and this is a design replica of Emperor Jehangir's Kothari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_n

FreekiN said:


> Nationalist, you got it all wrong.
> 
> There really are no numbers to indicate something like that but if I had to take an estimate from what i've seen i'd say,
> 
> Using the population ratio 1,140,000,000 India and 180 million in Pakistan...
> 
> Pakistan would have better standards of living for the average person in the form of sanitation, and wealthy people would be more abundant and easier to find. However a rich person in India would be richer than a wealthy person in Pakistan even though they are harder to find in India.
> 
> India, having a large amount of low and middle class workers would have a hard time dealing with the pollution and sanitary issues of the cramped society.
> An Indian civilian would have to take a magnifying glass to look through a billion dots representing low class, middle class, and high class people to find a high class person on a map of India.
> 
> I hope that cleared it up, i think it was a pretty good explanation. i did my best lol




As per Merrill Lynch and Capegemini Asia - Pacific wealth Report 2009
there were 84,000 HNWI Indians , i.e. 84,000 Millionaires ( The figure in 2008 was 123,000 , India registered the highest drop in millionaires in the region after Hong Kong )
The report available online in pdf , in its 24th page mentions 80 Million middle-class Indian households and only 25 Million of these are in Tier-1 Indian cities . Also , 51 districts in the country have more market potential than the four metros . Thus , Indian middle class seem to be fairly spread over the country .
The Report puts the number of HNWIs in *Other nation's category as 134,000 , the nations include Kazakhstan , Malaysia , Mayanmar , New Zealand , Pakistan , Philippines , Sri Lanka and Vietnam .

Any figure on the exact number of HNWIs in Pakistan will give us a better understanding of the uniform or non-uniform spread of wealth in our countries . 

India's greatest disadvantage lies in 72% population living below $2 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k_n

India National Council of Applied Economic Research defines the 'Middle-Class' as those with individual income between $4000-$21000 ($20,000-$120,000 in purchasing power parity terms). 


Though , population earning between $5-$10/day are counted in the middle class , taking the size to 200 million and rising . Almost half of sikhs and cristians make into this category . The percentage of muslims in the 200 million strong middle class equals their &#37;age share in the country's population , i.e 13 % .


Interesting read :

India&#8217;s middle class failure Prospect Magazine

An official definition of Middle-Class in Pakistan would help here .


----------



## Windjammer

Hawks Bay, Karachi.


----------



## Windjammer

Expo centre Karachi.


----------



## Windjammer

Pak Towers.


----------



## Windjammer

Financial Hub.


----------



## T-Faz

I just typed French Beach Karachi into Google Images with safe search turned off and pictures of 4 topless Pakistani girls popped up. 

I must say that I have to spend a night or two on the beach next time in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

T-Faz said:


> I just typed French Beach Karachi into Google Images with safe search turned off and pictures of 4 topless Pakistani girls popped up.



Nice find. Very nice indeed. I've never been lucky on a beach


----------



## Windjammer

City Tower @ Main Boulevard, Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

Windjammer said:


> City Tower @ Main Boulevard, Gulberg



oh the memories...


----------



## Windjammer

FreekiN said:


> oh the memories...



I was there once for a week, it was never enough.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Windjammer said:


> Sheikh Zayed Complex
> 
> one of the biggest projects on this planet
> 
> - being developed in a joint venture between UAE goverment and punjab goverment
> - 6 TOWERS, 1 75 story tower, 5 towers ranging between 45-55 storys
> - cost is over a billion us dollars
> - 5-star Grand Hyatt Hotel, the largest reception(marriage)/conference halls in the country, plus offices for Multi-National Companies and Large Local Private and Public Corporates.
> - There will also be exclusive, high-end residential suites in the main tower, again managed by Hyatt Residency. Also, parking space will be provided for over 4,000 cars and Zayed Centre will be connected to the Gaddafi Stadium Sports Complex by a covered, over-head bridge.
> - Turner International (one of the largest construction companies in the US have been hired as contractors/builders; whereas HOK - a firm that designs buildings for Donald Trump, has been retained as Project Consultants & Architects).



this project was temporarily abondened......... i am not sure if its resumed or still abondened. One of my dad's friend who lives in Lahore told me they were digging on this site and the water came out. So they had to stop work there and since then there has been no progress on this project (he told me in december)


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Lahore Gymkhana Golf club


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Lahore nights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Lahore is indeed beautifull

u posted above images twice............ (in this page)

these marriage pictures should not have been posted here i guess......... who knows if they belong to really good family and the pictures has been leaked............ whatever they are pretty though


----------



## Windjammer

Mr X said:


> Lahore is indeed beautifull
> 
> u posted above images twice............ (in this page)
> 
> these marriage pictures should not have been posted here i guess......... who knows if they belong to really good family and the pictures has been leaked............ whatever they are pretty though



I think you will find the mishap has been rectified, however the marriage ceremony is part of the Lahore Country Club brochure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Why not vertical residential buildings & extension of canal rd to 6 lanes? ur opinions abt the article?

*Why Lahorites prefer sprawled housing to apartments?
*
_By Mian Muhammad Nadeem
_June 10, 2011

The residents of Lahore have seen the city limits extend on a regular basis and purely agricultural land devoured by unhampered development. The transformation is still on and there is no let up in sight. 

Beside other things, this trend can be attributed to the living patterns of the locals. They yearn to own a house built on their own piece of land and do not settle for anything less than that. Similar are the considerations for those opting to live on rent. 

The real estate developers have jumped in and tried to fulfill the demand for housing through sprawled development. They have opted for setting up housing societies on city&#8217;s peripheries and not availed the option of vertical development in the form of high-rise residential buildings.

Disturbed by the constant loss of open spaces to this form of development, several stakeholders have urged the need to promote vertical development and identify and solve the problems related to this. 

Muhammad Asim, a corporate sector employee who has lived both in Lahore and Karachi, has a lot to say on this issue. He tells weekly PULSE his experience of living in a flat in Karachi has been quite pleasant, but he cannot afford to do that in Lahore for more than one reason. 

First of all, Asim thinks the warm weather of Lahore discourages one from living on upper floors. Exposed to sunlight, he says, the apartments or flats on these floors become hot like ovens. &#8220;It even becomes difficult to live on second floor of your house.&#8221; 

Karachi on the other hand has much pleasant weather throughout the year and strong breeze keeps on blowing without fail. The temperature, he says, hardly touches 40 Celsius mark. 

Asim adds that the breeze provides ventilation to flats in high-rise buildings and that&#8217;s why those on western side carry a higher price tag. 

Secondly, he believes those migrating to Karachi for economic reasons are much larger in number than those coming to Lahore. Their prior concern, he says, is to get hold of low-cost housing which is available to them in the form of flats. This trend has led to the acceptance of collective housing in Karachi over the years whereas the concept has not attracted Lahorites on the whole. 

Renowned architect Nayyar Ali Dada thinks the change is taking place gradually and hopes flats will become popular over the time. He says housing preferences have a lot to do with the social attitudes of the people and their history. Flats are popular in Karachi as the city has affinity to Mumbai and a large number of migrants came from there after Partition, he says. 

Dada tells weekly PULSE that there is no option left but to go for vertical development to keep the cost of living affordable. This, he says, is for the reason that the price of land is increasing at an alarming rate, making sprawled development a totally non-viable proposition.

Dada says he has seen people moving from houses to flats in Lahore. He recalls he was part of the project to build low-cost flats under Prime Minister&#8217;s scheme. The construction was carried out next to Sheikh Zayed palace on Raiwind Road and the flats sold like hot cakes. Despite high demand for them, the price range remained between Rs 7 lakh and Rs 11 lakh, he added.
He says the affluent ones are buying luxury apartments and penthouses in multi-storey buildings. For example, he says, apartments in The Mall of Lahore are selling for as high as Rs25 million per unit.

Omar Bhatti, a faculty member at a private university in Lahore, tells weekly PULSE he is living in a flat with friends on the fourth floor of a commercial building. Hailing from Sahiwal, he has no problem with this type of housing as very few of his relatives know about this.

&#8220;Had they been in this city they would have made my life miserable. God knows why living in a flat is a taboo in our society.&#8221;

Bhatti says the biggest blessing for him is that no beggar, street vendor or door-to-door marketing person can disturb him at his will. The security guards at the ground floor first ask about visitors&#8217; identity and then allow them to go upstairs, he says. Secondly, he says, a body elected by residents of the flats takes care of the problems faced by them.

&#8220;All the residents make a small contribution to the kitty to cover the cost of services provided by the body.&#8221;

Bhatti says the case may be different at other places, but the building where he lives even has a standby generator to operate the elevator. When there&#8217;s load-shedding, the elevator is operated to facilitate the patients and the elderly, he adds.

Ahmed Rafay Alam, an environmental lawyer with interest in urban development, says the perception that Lahorites have always liked sprawled development is not fully correct. His point is that the Muslims living in the country before the arrival of the British used to build multi-storey houses.

A visitor to the Walled City can find a large number of four to six storey buildings there, constructed in the pre-partition days, he adds. He says there used to be common courtyards for multiple households which would also help the hot air rise in the air and the cold one to take its place.

Rafay tells weekly PULSE it were the British who promoted the concept of building houses with verandahs, big gardens, rooms with high roofs and windows to look out from the comfort of the sitting rooms. The Lahorites erroneously own this style of living which in fact was never theirs.

He says the biggest reason for failure of collective housing in Lahore is that they are very badly maintained. What happens is that the developer gets out of the picture after selling them and there&#8217;s nobody to look after them. Secondly, he says the builders try to sell every inch of land and do not leave enough space for corridors, ventilation, lighting etc.

In this situation, he says, individuals may live in apartments, but would never want their families to join them.

Rafay says an interesting experiment has been done by a developer in an area close to Sherpao Bridge on Jail Road. He says the developer there has constructed four-storey apartments and allowed very selective tenants to occupy them. The developer, he adds, also ensured that all the tenants come from somewhat similar social and economic backgrounds so that they can gel with each other easily.

The occupants of these apartments are quite content with their lifestyle and have joint facilities for social activities, sports etc. Such experiments, he thinks, will go a long way in changing the living habits of the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Windjammer said:


> I would say K arachi is Tops, check out the car detail in this city, that gives you a fore taste of the works. It's big time in high life.
> 
> : Flickr: 123surfer's Photostream


 
I love Islamabad, it has plenty of 'high class life', but it is more homogenized rich. Karachi's Defence Areas have some of the most exquisite houses, & some of the richest people I have ever seen, with their huge businesses & stuff. Lahore is more 'homogenized' than Karachi as well. Karachi like Bombay is a city of extremes, it has an amazing cosmopolitan culture & diversity. You can find most Indian languages spoken in Karachi as well (Bangla, Telugu, Marathi, Bihari (Bhojpuri, Maithili, Angika), Gujarati, Rajasthani (Marwari, Dakhti) & many more), as well as languages from neighboring countries & North Pakistan. Karachi is ultimate on the high life, but on the low life as well. Karachi is just getting better & better though, with its infrastructure immensely improved from the last 15-20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

Islamabad is the city I had my early upbringing in, & it is my favorite city, despite the more cosmopolitan Karachi & the more artsy/historically cultural Lahore. Islamabad has everything you need in great abundance, & it is the most peaceful, clean & high class city in the country, maybe even in South Asia. It has the perfect balance of everything good in Karachi & Lahore, & the rest of Pakistan. It is also a great, cosmopolitan city, with people from all around the world. It is a city of authors, poets, musicians; all kinds of people. Islamabad is strikingly beautiful, serene, free from violence, & it is a city that you can *literally* call your home. Once you get to spend enough in Islamabad, you know its ins & outs, you get to know most people through one way or the other, it's a great city. It is full of activity once you figure out your 'circle'. God, I miss Islamabad so much everyday, & I just can't wait to go back *shudders*.


----------



## 53fd

Lahore is the city of history, the cultural capital of Pakistan, a beacon of old & the new. There is an old Lahore & a new one. The 'new Lahore' is along the lines of Islamabad, Karachi, (& recently) Gwadar; whereas old Lahore is thousands of years old, full of amazing history & culture, all preserved very well. Lahore is a city that demonstrates both the past & the future of Pakistan.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Nice pics. A piece of friendly advice: Don't ruin it with skyscrapers, some cities are best left alone.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I love peshawar n quetta followed by islamabad..... i dnt know why..


----------



## 53fd

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I love peshawar n quetta followed by islamabad..... i dnt know why..


 
Peshawar & Quetta are amazing cities as well. I love visiting them, it's like you're in Afghanistan with the amazing mountains & landscapes, & the culture of hospitality. The hospitality in Peshawar & Quetta is second to none. It was always interesting talking to the Afghan shopkeepers in Peshawar. I have some very fond memories visiting both cities in my early childhood, but Quetta was my favorite tourism spot as a kid with breathtaking landscape. It just had the 'right feel' about it, I don't know how else to explain it. Peshawar was fun as well, but I liked Quetta more.


----------



## Leader

get out of my Lahore, all of you go back to your towns and do development projects there. stop destroying my Lahore.

get out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AsianLion

bilalhaider said:


> Lahore is the city of history, the cultural capital of Pakistan, a beacon of old & the new. There is an old Lahore & a new one. The 'new Lahore' is along the lines of Islamabad, Karachi, (& recently) Gwadar; whereas old Lahore is thousands of years old, full of amazing history & culture, all preserved very well. Lahore is a city that demonstrates both the past & the future of Pakistan.


 
Thats why LAHORE is also called, the "Heart of Pakistan", Lahore has everything, a a ever lively city, a trend-setter and truly a trading hub. Lahoris are sentimental about defending Lahore too.

But traffic issues are getting bigger day by day, especially the canal road needs to be extended by 6 lanes, also Lahoris need to have vertical high rise Housing buildinds for better home living management as talked in this article posted on previous page:

Why Lahorites prefer sprawled housing to apartments?


----------



## AsianLion

Galaxy said:


> Comparing Lahore with Delhi or Mumbai or Bangalore is Humiliating As Indian Metros are much ahead than Whole Pakistan



*Watch this :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

the centaurus in islamabad is also a mega project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

so you see people, there is a different and lovely side to pakistan as well!!


----------



## AsianLion

*Call 1139: Waste Management in Lahore:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## AsianLion

Reckon, Lahore City has so many nice large and small housing projects. The main difference between this and DHA is that they're selling completed houses in fully planned communities, like Bahria. These are the sore of projects you find in Canada.

Although I like Karachi very very much, Unfortunately Karachi doesn't have any projects like this. For one thing Karachi is a desert. Secondly, there's no water or electricity for new housing schemes. And most of the outer areas of Karachi are made up of illegally occupied land on which the land mafias have built slums.
..........................

The Lahore Development Authority (LDA) has planned to establish a *Central Business District (CBD)* or "Financial Centre" in the city comprising *Jail Road, Main Boulevard, Walton Area, M. M. Alam Road, along Ferozpur Road, segment of Hali Road and Sharae Noor Jehan, Main Offices in and around Gulberg* for creating more investment, business and employment opportunities in the central new Lahore city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

What makes Lahore an elite city is its history







Interior of Wazir Khan Masjid






Ranjit Singh ki Samadhi






Hiran Minar, Emperor Jehangirs chillin out hunting deers spot 






Qutbuddin Aibek ka Maqbara, first Badshah of Mamluk Sultunate






Common pic but still has to posted, Hazuri Bagh with Aurengzebi darwaza






Naulakha Pavilion, the Koh i Noor was kept here i think, or somewhere around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Veeru said:


> ^^^^^^^ yaara don't take offense but what it have to do with the lahore moving into elite league as thread title says?????????


 
It means Lahore has massively developed, it means it has gone to a World Class City, labelled the title of a Global City, where all types of modern and technologically advanced facilities available and everyone is welcomed from all faiths and ethinicity. It is a peaceful city. 

It also means that it one of those unique cities in world similar to Jerusalem only, which has a long preserved history and where relegious battles has been fought over the City hold. Lahore is one city I would class the term of HOLY CITY fullfills just like Jerusalem and many other cities of world. It has been ruled by the tigers of Muslim men(mostly), Hindu men, Sikh men , Christian men etc etc. So that is why it is an elite city with a tremendous history and also gives modern touches through day to day living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Lahore bar gives Pakistanis breath of fresh air
With its velvety sofas and soft lighting, Pakistan's first bar looks and feels like it could be in any western city, with prices to match.
The Oxygen Bar, in a suburb of Pakistan's cultural capital, Lahore, is the first public bar since alcohol was banned in 1977, in a country where most socialising is done behind closed doors and where alcohol is - legally at least - unavailable.

For £4.50 a hit, well-heeled Pakistanis insert a neon cannula up their nostrils, hit the button and stretch back for a 10-minute oxygen rush, in aromas ranging from cinnamon to spearmint.

"It's like a natural high," said Irfan Khan, 31, a biomedical engineer turned lounge-lizard entrepreneur. "You feel refreshed because your cell reactions are faster, and the free radicals are taken care of."
But for Mr Khan, the bar represents Pakistan's less publicised but equally valid urbane, sophisticated side. Down the street stands a new BMW dealership, a McDonald's and several trendy clothes boutiques.

Elsewhere male beauty parlours have sprung up offering pedicures, manicures and facial massages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

^^ Where exactly is this Massage and Oxygen Bar located in Lahore ?


----------



## Windjammer

AsianUnion said:


> ^^ Where exactly is this Massage and Oxygen Bar located in Lahore ?


 
I understand it's some where near Chen One.
Perhaps some guy from the city can shed more light on the location.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

* Lahore Gymkhana*


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The MCB headquarter building in Lahore is a seminal work of architecture. The design of this building faithfully follows the simple design premise developed for the Project. The design concept deals with notions of implied imagery and iconography, transparency, the framing of views to and from the building, orientation with regard to the sun and aptly responding to the site's context.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Best Buffets in Lahore at LahoreSnob.com






Kim's Restaurant at Avari Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Windjammer said:


>


 


Windjammer said:


> The MCB headquarter building in Lahore is a seminal work of architecture. The design of this building faithfully follows the simple design premise developed for the Project. The design concept deals with notions of implied imagery and iconography, transparency, the framing of views to and from the building, orientation with regard to the sun and aptly responding to the site's context.




Totally fascinating, The Great Mughal Capital is shinning up and high.

If I was an Emperor of the Islamic Empire of Pakistan, I would have made Lahore as the Capital and Administrative Centre of World. 

Thanks for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

PC Hotel Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Shopping Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Famous Food Street

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

thanks a ton for these pics my brothers!
all these shows the other face of pakistan--face of prosperity and hope!
weldone guys!keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nescafe

Windjammer said:


> Shopping Mall



i am not a lahorie, but this is perhaps the PC lahores lobby extension towards the shops where the halls comes at one side....i mean, its not a shopping mall.


----------



## Windjammer

Main Boulevard. Gulberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Windjammer said:


> Main Boulevard. Gulberg


 

I have heard the Main Boulevard, Gulberg, Walton Airport, GT Road, Walton Ariport, Garden Town, upto Johar Town along Canal Road will all turn into a *Business Hub* and a *Financial Centre* for Long term. It will be great to hear that.


----------



## Windjammer

AsianUnion said:


> I have heard the Main Boulevard, Gulberg, Walton Airport, GT Road, Walton Ariport, Garden Town, upto Johar Town along Canal Road will all turn into a *Business Hub* and a *Financial Centre* for Long term. It will be great to hear that.


 
Some of the IT Park construction is well into the final stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Lahore Technology Park, Software Technology Park | Modern Technology Xperts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Lahore, Pakistan ... trendy youngsters out hitting the plastic in shopping malls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Fortress Stadium is a popular open space consisting of shopping centres, restaurants, cafes and entertainment areas. It is located Lahore Cantt, Lahore, Pakistan. Among the likes of M. M. Alam Road and Liberty Market in Gulberg, this area is a popular locale for the urban youth in Lahore. Fortress Stadium is one of the most busy commercial areas of the city. Fortress Stadium is a large shopping complex in nature. Number of boutiques along the Fortress Stadium offer trendy ready to wear formal and casual wear for ladies, gents and for kids. There is a tremendous range of shoes, perfumes, cosmetics, designers jewellery, decorations, gifts, toys and other accessories. Fortress Stadium also features a number of classical and fast-food restaurants. Most popular attractions include: Hyperstar, a superstore Joyland, an ammusement park Sindbad, children's play area Silverstar, a bowling alley The Stadium is famous for it being the official site of the popular National Horse and Cattle Show which is one of the most famous festivals of Lahore. This includes a display of livestock, but also many spectacular feats of horsemanship, tent pegging, dressage, camel dancing, racing, folk dances, pomp, pageantry, mass-band displays and grand fireworks in the evening. It was accompanied by exhibition displaying Pakistani craftsmanship and industry. Horse and Cattle Show and Fortress Stadium is a treat to watch. Strongly recommended for Family Out-doors, Touristys and Foreignersa. Lot of hustle and bustle in the night. Great fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Some of the IT Park construction is well into the final stages.



I can see this tower from the roof of my house. Construction of this Building hit many snags and delays, now a days, the vegetable and fruit market around this building is giving headaches to it's developers, as whole Market vendors and businessman has refused to shift market somewhere else.


----------



## salvage

there is Sindabad Joyland too in Fortress Stadium


----------



## Kambojaric

Love the Bundu Khan restaurant at Fortress, feel hungry now thinking about those kebabs


----------



## U-571

Windjammer said:


> Lahore, Pakistan ... trendy youngsters out hitting the plastic in shopping malls.


 
what happened to islam in lahore??? i dont see this in karachi, i mean like this???


----------



## 53fd

U-571 said:


> what happened to islam in lahore???


 
They could be husband & wife for all you know. But even if they are friends or in a relationship, I don't see what the big deal is with holding hands. They are not harming you in any kind of way, are they?



> i dont see this in karachi, i mean like this???



I think you need to travel around Karachi a lot more, it is the most 'out there' city in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

So a couple holding hands and walking down the street puts Lahore in the elite league?


----------



## 53fd

Trisonics said:


> So a couple holding hands and walking down the street puts Lahore in the elite league?


 
No, this does:


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

bilalhaider said:


> No, this does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 
 
Funny man,funny ideology.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Lahore has a rolls royce on for show and it is in elite league?!..
Maybe it could have been if it had a Rolls Royce showroom,but even entire Pakistan doesn't have it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Here comes Troll Brigade.

I request trolls not to destroy the beutiful thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Lahore has a rolls royce on for show and it is in elite league?!..
> Maybe it could have been if it had a Rolls Royce showroom,but even entire Pakistan doesn't have it..


 I guess stupidity and a certain criteria of members complement each other. Before you crack up, enlighten your self with the opening post.


> LAHORE: Rolls Royce Motor Cars on Wednesday opened Pakistan?s first showroom in the Punjab capital and announced to establish its outlets also in Karachi and Islamabad.
> 
> Dewan Motors has been appointed as an exclusive representative of the motorcar company in the country. Farooq Mustafa, President and Chief Operating Officer of Dewan Motors told this while briefing newsmen at a local hotel. Frank Tiemann, Manager, Corporate Communications, Europe and Middle East, Rolls Royce Motor Cars, Axel Obermuller, Managing Director Europe and Middle East Rolls Royce Motor Cars, Dewan Yousaf Farooqui, Chief Executive Officer of Dewan Motors were also present on the occasion. While briefing about his company, Farooq Mustafa said Dewan Farooque Motors, the first company of Dewan Group-Automotive Operations, opened its doors for business in April 1999 and in short span of seven years, they have grown to seven companies. APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Windjammer said:


> I guess stupidity and a certain criteria of members complement each other. Before you crack up, *enlighten your self* with the opening post.


 
WJ you should too. He is correct. Check the RR website. No mention of PAK.

Rolls-Royce Motor Cars


----------



## Dance

American Pakistani said:


> Here comes Troll Brigade.
> 
> I request trolls not to destroy the beutiful thread.


 
They can't help it. Every time theres any positive thread about Pakistan, their blood boils.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> WJ you should too. He is correct. Check the RR website. No mention of PAK.
> 
> Rolls-Royce Motor Cars


 
Read to your heart's content.

Rolls-Royce Opens in Pakistan - AutoSpies Auto News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aviator

bilalhaider said:


> No, this does:


 
Never been to Lahore but I am sure this is not Lahore. Looks like some pics you posted are from Karachi.


----------



## aks18

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Lahore has a rolls royce on for show and it is in elite league?!..
> Maybe it could have been if it had a Rolls Royce showroom,but even entire Pakistan doesn't have it..


 

have your read about DHA RAYA GOLF RESORT and Lake City LAhore ? which makes lahore part of elite .?






















Map of Dha raya golf resort. it is almost completed hotels n shopping malls are under construction the project is located on more than 500 acres land.

http://www.drgcc.com/






here is Lake city map which is also completed .Lake City is a resort and residential development planned on the outskirts of Lahore. Covering an area of more than 2104 acres, the resort with its lush green parks, sinuous lakes, an 18 hole regulation Golf course and myriad of features, promises to set a bench mark in luxury lifestyles!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Golf and Aqua Resort The Oasis Lahore.





















OASIS of fun at the edge of Lahore. A true sanctuary of hearty merriment for the whole family, located in the peaceful outskirts of Lahore along the main Multan Road (Opposite Honda Cars), The Oasis Golf & Aqua Resort is an idyllic members-only haven that gives a new meaning to family entertainment.

This member&#8217;s exclusive resort has been offering a wide array of unmatched facilities since July 2010, under the categories:

+ Golf
+ Aqua
+ Leisure

Spread over an area of approximately 1350 Kanals; the resort offers a 9 hole - 36 par Golf Course with a USGA standard 3500 yardage. 

Offering unparalleled aqua-related facilities, The Oasis is home to some of the finest water slides, all of which have been imported from Europe, ensuring that you and your family have an exciting time splashing around in crystal clear waters meeting the strictest ASTM standards of safety.

The Leisure area of The Oasis Golf & Aqua Resort comprises of numerous activities including Sand Buggies, Archery, Horse Riding, Cycling, Inflatables and Tennis Courts.

We also be offering 42 luxurious suites for over-night stay facilities where members & their guests can take a break from the bustling city life & unwind in peaceful surroundings while they indulge in oodles of activities which are on offer at The Oasis.

The project has been master planned by Arshad Shahid Abdulla (Pvt.) Limited who are one of the finest architects of Pakistan. In the last 38 years they have to their credit various diversified projects throughout the country, ranging from commercial, industrial & educational projects including hospitals, industrial townships, religious and recreational facilities.

With serene surrounding & diverse range of invigorating facilities, The Oasis Golf & Aqua Resort gives you and your family a perfect blend of tranquility

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Lamborghini In Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

come on people , its a brother holding the hand of his blinded sister.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Windjammer said:


> BB That place is to chill out, here is where to nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EME APARTMENTS


 

wooo. . Thats amazing!


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Aeronaut said:


> come on people , its a brother holding the hand of his blinded sister.


 
hehehe. . Its good you did'nt call her his mother


----------



## Windjammer

Aeronaut said:


> come on people , its a brother holding the hand of his blinded sister.


 
Seems some ones been busy in their *researches*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Click on a picture to preview.

Lahore Business Directory - LahoreSnob.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Great pics people. Keep it up!

Yaad taza ho gaye 

Lahore Lahore aye.


----------



## Jihad

Nice, although not really an indication of our economic well being.
I would love to see a Bugatti Veyron though.


----------



## Windjammer

*South Asia's 1st Hyperstar (Carrefour) opened in Lahore.*


----------



## Windjammer

* PIT BABES........ Go Cart Racing in Lake View City*


----------



## Rafi

This store is revolutionizing Pakistan's Super Market Business.


----------



## Windjammer

*Convention Centre*


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer

*It was a jazzy night by all accounts. Jazz lovers from all over the city enjoyed a scintillating take on modern jazz music during the last day of the German jazz festival, held at Peerus Cafe in Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> BB That place is to chill out, here is where to nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EME APARTMENTS



My uncle has a big house in rail town, near EME society. This area will go posh and highrise very soon. Ze Grill is also a good place in EME society.


----------

